# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Picture Dictionary  Chemistry

## strawberryfynch

Can someone supply words relating to chemistry with pictures? Such as liquid, solids, gases, polarity, titration, etc... I have an exam in Chemistry next week and I'd like to prepare in Russian... so I actually have an interest in the class... Thank you!

----------

